# iTunes hängt sich auf...



## AlterKadaver (1. Januar 2011)

*iTunes hängt sich auf...*

Hallo Leute,

ich könnte gerade mal wieder ausrasten. Seit einigen Tagen spinnt mein iTunes dermaßen rum: Hänger wo es nur geht, Speicherauslastungen von über 600 MB, iPhone 4 wird nicht erkannt 

Nun habe ich es neu installiert -> keine Verbessserung.. habe sämtliche Musik aus der Mediathek entfernt -> keine Verbesserung. Hat jemand eine Idee, was man noch machen könnte? Wenn ich den iTunes-Ordner mal komplett lösche, sind ja auch erstmal meine ganzen Apps dahin, was ja auch blöd wäre


----------



## ich558 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: iTunes hängt sich auf...*

Du kannst dir ja die Apps vorher sicher. Ich glaube ich hatte auch mal sowas. Die iPhone Firmware muss immer mit der entsprechenden iTunes Version laufen. Falls dein iPhone nämlich gejailbreaked ist und auf iOS 4.1 läuft du aber das aktuelle iTunes verwendest kanns zu Komplikationen kommen.


----------



## AlterKadaver (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: iTunes hängt sich auf...*

Also mein iPhone is nich gejailbreaked und hat das neueste iOS (4.2.1) drauf


----------



## Predi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: iTunes hängt sich auf...*

Oder schmeiß einfach den iTunes Schrott runter und hol dir das Programm Copytrans. Das kostet dich dann zwar ein wenig Geld, aber dafür musst du dich nicht mehr mit iTunes rumschlagen.

mfG Predi


----------



## AlterKadaver (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: iTunes hängt sich auf...*



Predi schrieb:


> Oder schmeiß einfach den iTunes Schrott runter und hol dir das Programm Copytrans. Das kostet dich dann zwar ein wenig Geld, aber dafür musst du dich nicht mehr mit iTunes rumschlagen.
> 
> mfG Predi



Danke für den Tipp... aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich mir nach dem Kauf des iPhone 4!!! nochmal für weitere 20€ Software kaufen soll. Sprich: Mir wäre es lieber, wenn ich iTunes wieder irgendwie repariert bekomme


----------



## Predi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: iTunes hängt sich auf...*



> Danke für den Tipp... aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich mir nach dem  Kauf des iPhone 4!!! nochmal für weitere 20€ Software kaufen soll.  Sprich: Mir wäre es lieber, wenn ich iTunes wieder irgendwie repariert  bekomme


Normalerweise wäre ich auch deiner Meinung. Aber Tatsache ist das iTunes der größte Mist ist. Apple vermarktet seine gute Geschäftsidee mit schlechter Software und deswegen lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach aufjedenfall auf Copytrans umzusteigen. Und Menschen die sich ein Iphone leisten können haben vermutlich auch noch 30 Euro in der Tasche um die schlechte Software durch bessere zu ersetzen.


----------



## AlterKadaver (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: iTunes hängt sich auf...*

Heute hat mich nochmal der Ehrgeiz gepackt und siehe da: nachdem ich heute anscheinend wirklich mal *ALLE* Überreste von iTunes entfernen konnte, läuft das Programm seit der Neuinstallation wieder ohne Macken 

Dennoch nicht gerade ein Qualitätszeugnis für Apple  (auch wenn man es als iPhone-Nutzer nicht gern sagt )

-EDIT-

Ich bin noch am Testen ob es wirklich stabil läuft, aber wie es aussieht war die Lösung ganz einfach... *zuu* einfach. Ich sag nur ein Wort: ANTIVIREN-PROGRAMM 

-EDIT #2-

Ich nehm alles zurück. Nicht das Antiviren-Programm (übrigens Security Essentials) war schuld. Tatsächlich war es das Programm OC Guru, welches von Gigabyte zu seinen Grafikkarten mitgeschickt wird. Wie jedoch ausgerechnet ein GPU-OC Programm iTunes zum Abstürzen bringen kann, bleibt mir ein Rästel. Hat jemand eine Erklärung für mich? 

Ich sehe gerade, dass es jedoch ne neue Version von OC Guru gibt. Vielleicht wird damit ja Kompatibilität zu Apple hergestellt. Ich teste es mal eben...


----------



## AlterKadaver (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: iTunes hängt sich auf...*

Sorry für den Doppelpost.. *ABER

*Das Rätsel ist gelöst. Schuld war wirklich die ganze Zeit das stark umstrittene Tool *OC Guru*. Allerdings konnte das Update von 1.16 auf 1.18 meine Probleme beheben. Kann jetzt also während ich mit iTunes arbeite, dennoch das Gigabyte-Tool aktiviert lassen.

In diesem Sinne nochmal Danke an alle Beteiligten


----------

